# Jalapeno Crisis!



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello All

We have finally landed here in Spain and are all moved into our lovely place in Nerja. We certainly could not have completed all the necessary steps without the help of this forum so thanks to all for your input!

Like most Brit Ex-Pats we are now trying to find our favourite foods and have learned the hard way that you can't get everything you need in one shop like back home. Can anyone tell me where we can get jalapenos!? I've managed to find chili peppers at some of the fruiterias but jalapenos seem extremely hard to find for some reason. I know this post is probably not as crucial as some of the others but thought I would ask anyway as you guys seem to have worked most things out here in Espana!

Ps- Peanut butter is also hiding. 

Thanks!

Casey


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caseyprince said:


> Hello All
> 
> We have finally landed here in Spain and are all moved into our lovely place in Nerja. We certainly could not have completed all the necessary steps without the help of this forum so thanks to all for your input!
> 
> ...


Mercadona sells peanut butter  - it even has its own brand now, so it's not scarily expensive like it used to be!

have you tried the markets for jalapeños?


----------



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Mercadona sells peanut butter  - it even has its own brand now, so it's not scarily expensive like it used to be!
> 
> have you tried the markets for jalapeños?


Thanks for this, I am sure we tried Mercadona for peanut butter but will give it another go. Not tried the markets for jalapenos but that is a good idea! Once I can figure out when these markets are in in Nerja I will give that a shot too.


----------



## Alpujarran (Feb 22, 2013)

We grow our own - and they work well in this climate. They should even work in a tub on a terrace.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caseyprince said:


> Thanks for this, I am sure we tried Mercadona for peanut butter but will give it another go. Not tried the markets for jalapenos but that is a good idea! Once I can figure out when these markets are in in Nerja I will give that a shot too.


you're probably looking for a jar......


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

But jalapeño is not from Spain...is from Mexico!!!!!!


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

mickbcn said:


> But jalapeño is not from Spain...is from Mexico!!!!!!


Peanuts, too.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you're probably looking for a jar......


But they do sell it in jars as well - both smooth and coarse. The other place to look is Aldi.

I steer clear of the stuff having a serious nut allergy but my wife loves it - well, that's her excuse anyway.:kiss:


----------



## Alpujarran (Feb 22, 2013)

*Foreign food*



Brangus said:


> Peanuts, too.


They will grow here also - but not very well


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

caseyprince said:


> Hello All
> 
> We have finally landed here in Spain and are all moved into our lovely place in Nerja. We certainly could not have completed all the necessary steps without the help of this forum so thanks to all for your input!
> 
> ...


You can buy jalapeños in jars in Lidl when they their Mexican specials in.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes Lidl sell them occasionally but in Nerja there is a store called Iranzo, on the roundabout on the way down to the Carabeo car park. They sell jars of jalapeños and a host of other stuff. Further afield if you like spicy foods in the same streed as Specsavers in Fuengirola is Fafa foods and they sell almost every spice you could ever wish to buy. Also the covered market in Malaga is definitely worth a visit for very fresh herbs and spices.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

or in Madrid (by mail) 100 POR CIEN MEXICO HECHO A MANO - MADRID - Alimentación Mexicana


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes but here in Spain we don't use the jalapeños in our kitchen is too hot. this is tipical from Mexico.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Carrefour sells mexican style jalapeños in the "world foods" section.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Carrefour also have SunPat smooth and crunchy peanut butters in the world foods section too.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

samthemainman said:


> Carrefour also have SunPat smooth and crunchy peanut butters in the world foods section too.


Lidl has peanut butter cheaper!


----------



## caseyprince (Oct 7, 2012)

thrax said:


> Yes Lidl sell them occasionally but in Nerja there is a store called Iranzo, on the roundabout on the way down to the Carabeo car park. They sell jars of jalapeños and a host of other stuff. Further afield if you like spicy foods in the same streed as Specsavers in Fuengirola is Fafa foods and they sell almost every spice you could ever wish to buy. Also the covered market in Malaga is definitely worth a visit for very fresh herbs and spices.


Thanks for this, I will definitely check out the places you suggested! I managed to find a small jar of jalapenos at the Eroski store in Velez but will certainly check out the other shops. 

Top tips thanks!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't seem to have any problem growing a variety of chillis in pots in my farden. They seem to grow like weeds - handy on the off-chance that shoppinmg in LIDL becomes too arduous a task.


----------

